# BXs done in esophagus & stomach



## suecganti (Apr 1, 2009)

Dr. did egd with biopsies in the esophagus and in stomach. Can some one tell me if I can bill for the biopsies using the codes as 43202, 43239 done with the same egd?


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 1, 2009)

No, 43239 states "single or multiple" biopsies.

Julie, CPC


----------



## suecganti (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, Julie.  I thought so too. So, even though it is done in various regions like esophagus and stomach it is still coded only as 43239. Right?


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes.

Julie, CPC


----------

